# Bad situation how to make it better.. what would you do?



## mystique (May 30, 2010)

So I just got a bunch of hardware that I did not get to directly pick.. the specs of the machines are 4x250G sata drives and a raid 1+0 and 8G of ram.

The problem is that the raid card is *unsupported*.  So the FreeBSD installer sees the 4 sata drives individually..  

I've been looking at the vermaden modern install and wondering if that might be a sustainable way to go.. 

Anyone else have another/better suggestion?

The machines will be doing ldap (master and slave), samba, squid, backuppc, nginx/lighttpd, rsync.. etc.. 

I'm just *personally* hesitant as I have some other i386 machines running zfs and have some stability issues.. I have a few machines running amd64; one doing zfs and only have random reboot issues every few months.. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tingo (Jun 2, 2010)

personally, I would use zfs on it. If not zfs, I would just use gmirror.


----------

